# Ladies Lets Go Fishing report - Mahi, Tuna, and Whale Shark with Pics!



## matttheboatman

We filmed the episode "Ladies Lets Go Fishing" this weekend aboard the Galati demo Viking 50. Wow, what a weekend it was. 

First, the show was filmed by Jeff Lawrence from Your Outdoor Show and involved taking 5 Galati customers (ladies only) fishing aboard the new 2013 Viking 50 Convertible. The TV show started with ladies arriving to the boat Friday at 6:00 pm which was docked at Galati’s Orange Beach office at The Wharf. They met each other, and the crew, and were given a tour of the beautiful Viking Yacht. I was captain, and the mates were Capt. Jud Burkett and Capt. Parker Wright. We provided the ladies a 3 bedroom condo at the Wharf so they could get a good night sleep for the early departure. 

We arranged a special wine dinner at Tom Wolf's Louisiana Pantry at 7:00 pm for the ladies only - mates and I had more rigging to do to get the boat ready. Tom and his chefs outdid themselves are provided the ladies with a gourmet tasting of his best recipes and plenty of fine wine. 

We got underway around 6:00 am, after a few coffees. The game plan was to run to the Spur and cross a reported grass line and color change about 40 miles. We found the color change and yellow brick road in the vicinity of the 131 hole. The line was full of bait, but no bites or knockdowns for several hours. I was starting to get worried as I didn’t want to leave good water to try to find good water. I got a call on the VHF from a boat in the area – Capt. Mickey on Pretty Tuff to see how we were doing. I reported the slow action and he suggested I push north a bit to a line that had good current - about 12 miles north of the Spur. It was welcomed info because we got our first fish there – a 15 lb cow dolphin. Thanks Pretty Tuff! He hit my homemade lure I call the Flashaboo special. It was just what we needed to get the action going for the show. We continued to troll the line which was covered in bait and had plenty of debris to hold larger fish. Mate parker noticed some chick dolphin under one of the patches so we backed the boat up and threw out some chunks and got a mahi bite going. Each of the ladies got a fish, with some really awesome acrobatic shows. I was feeling better about the trip hearing all the “hooten and howlerin” going on in the cockpit. 

We set up the troll again and worked the line to the west. There were about 7 boats working the area so I decided to push out and go investigate a patch about 1 mile away from the action that looked massive. As soon as we get the lines cleaned and repositioned, we picked up another mahi on the Flashaboo. We circle back to do some more chunking. The patch of grass is pretty large and has the lee side smooth and crystal clear. You could see 50’ down and there is an aquarium of bait everywhere. We throw out a handful of chunks toward the grass and pitch 2 livies on spinning reels. I announce that we have 5 more minutes before we need to pick up an head home. That’s when pandemonium breaks out. 

A school of chick sized mahi light up and come right up to the boat in full yellow, blue, and green color. But, before they can get the bait, I hear this loud sound of splashing in front of the boat. I turn around and see a school of 50lb – 80lb yellowfin coming to the grass patch on a mission. From the bridge, I can clearly see this totally cool 60lb tuna shoot under the grass patch at full speed just below the surface; he then makes an unbelievably fast U-turn and inhales the bait. The mate is still in free spool when he realizes its FISH ON. Then, just seconds later before we can get settled in for the battle we get a really cool visit from the angel of the deep – a Whale Shark! This massisive and majestic creature comes cruising in to see what all the ruckus is about! She swims right under the boat. OMG! I ask myself “what next”? We fish all day, mostly slow fishing, and 5 minutes before we are set to go home, Mother Nature shows us that the Gulf is full of life of all sizes. 

Back to business – we now have one of our ladies hooked up with a 60lb Yellowfin on 20lb spinning gear, rod bent complete over and spewing out line. I gently bump the boat away from the grass and hope and pray the line doesn’t break too soon. 10 minutes becomes 20 and before we know it, we’ve been fighting the fish for almost an hour. Each of the ladies takes a turn on rod – none making much progress on regaining line. The fish begins to circle indicating that he has rolled on its side. I’m now thinking we have a tiny chance of actually landing this fish. We begin recovering line and the circles become wider and wider. I can now maneuver the boat in step with the fish keeping the line right of the transom corner. We see color, and then we see the fish. But it’s 5 more minutes of slowly working him closer and closer to the boat. Parker is itching to get the gaff in him but waits patiently until he is in safe range. Got him! Parker sticks him good and brings him into the cockpit. The ladies are all cheering and this one fish made our day! 

We end up on top of the 131 hole when the tuna hit. 

More pics and hopefully a cool video to come soon!

Capt. Matt


----------



## Downtime2

Great pics, Matt. Looks like a good time...


----------



## JD7.62

WOW~! What an experience!


----------



## Chris V

Great report and pics Matt! Good job on getting it done


----------



## Realtor

geeze that water looks BEAUTIFIL!!!!


----------



## c_stowers

Nice pics! That whale shark looks awesome!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Awesome pics thanks for report. Water does look great!


----------



## matttheboatman

Seeing that creature swim right under us was a surreal experience.


----------



## MillerTime

Sounds like an epic trip.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Capt. Matt,

Congrats - while it's always great to see good looking women whoopin and hollerin catchin fish, to top it off with a whale shark encounter is too cool.

Tom Hilton


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Enjoyed talkin to y'all! what a beautiful day on the water! Your ladies anglers did a great job!


----------



## matttheboatman

Hey Capt. Mickey, thanks for the communication out there. Did you get that big dolphin you saw?


----------



## BananaTom

*So when is Jeff gonna play this on blab?*


----------



## cobe killer

awesome report and some great pics too!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

matttheboatman said:


> Hey Capt. Mickey, thanks for the communication out there. Did you get that big dolphin you saw?


My wife had him hooked for about 10 minutes or so and the hooks pulled!


----------



## DISANTO

Great job, Captain! Nice trip.


----------



## matttheboatman

More pics... courtesy of Jeff Lawrence


----------



## matttheboatman

More pics.....


----------



## matttheboatman

And one more pic of that nice yellowfin...


----------



## matttheboatman

More pics... and check out the menu Tom at Louisiana Panty prepared for the ladies. That looks fantastic!


----------



## Waste-N-Away

nice work, it was a beautiful day to be out there for sure. we looked for that shiny new viking..... i wish we could have got the tuna to bite as well that would have made the perfect day......:thumbup:


----------



## MSViking

Great Pics Matt! I bet they loved seeing the whale sharK! Glad it all came together for you and your crew!

Robert


----------



## matttheboatman

Thanks, Robert. It was a blast fishing with these ladies!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Nice work Capt Matt!! Nothing like getting a pretty boat bloody!


----------



## matttheboatman

I found a few more pics of that amazing whale shark. The second picture looks like he has is mouth wide open. Now, I can see what happened to Jonah!


----------



## MSViking

Awesome shark pics! We saw one Labor Day but sun angle made for horrible pics and he did not hang around. Glad you and your crew were able to interact with it!

Robert


----------



## RaginCajunCharters

Fun trip my man!!! Always have a good time fishing with you, look forward to many more trips to come!!


----------



## flounderslayerman

Awesome trip and pics !!!!


----------



## matttheboatman

*Show to Air Tonight at 10:30 on WFBD "Your Outdoor Show"*

I just received a call from Kathy Lawrence that the episode "Ladies Lets Go Fishing" onboard the Galati Viking 50 will air tonight at 10:30 (Sept 27) on Blab TV WFBD. I believe that is Channel 6 or 1006 in Pensacola. I found it on Channel 22 in Destin. I haven't seen the finish product, I hope it comes out good. I'm sure the Ladies will all get discovered and become Hollywood Stars!

Enjoy the Show.

Matt


----------



## JVT

I was in my condo in OB and channel surfing Saturday evening after the football game and came upon the episode (not sure of the channel on MediaCom). They must have had a monkey running the board at the station because about half-way through (y'all had just hooked the tuna) the station changes to the "Blue Light" cop show. Liked what I saw before the switch - looks like y'all had a blast.

And I thought the girl was going to smooch the dolphin...


----------



## pilotkal

great pic's


----------



## Chapman5011

We saw one of those whale sharks at the avocet back at the beginning of summer. It was a monster .


----------

